# Goofing around Ray



## fatbike (Mar 25, 2021)

Zebra seat continues to stay with me when I sell a bike, that's ok. Made this bike look wacky and colorful with tires and seat.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 27, 2021)

Neat bike!


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 28, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Zebra seat continues to stay with me when I sell a bike, that's ok. Made this bike look wacky and colorful with tires and seat.
> 
> View attachment 1379458
> 
> ...



Nice 1


----------



## JLF (Mar 28, 2021)

Really like Goodyear Grasshopper tires, good looking bike!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 29, 2021)

JLF said:


> Really like Goodyear Grasshopper tires, good looking bike!



Thank you. Wasn’t sure if it was too much holiday in color. Tossing the thought of moving this one in order to bring another one in; not sure yet.


----------



## GTBruiser (May 13, 2021)

Love your bike!  Factory stock Stingrays are cool, but, Stingrays with a personal touch are awesome.


----------



## fatbike (May 17, 2021)

GTBruiser said:


> Love your bike!  Factory stock Stingrays are cool, but, Stingrays with a personal touch are awesome.



Agree


----------

